# New member



## Merri@nc (Nov 29, 2020)

Hi ! Thanks for add! I love old bottles and I have a few that I’d love to get alittle info on. Beginning with this 
Glassboro 1850 
Thanks!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 29, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!  I'm not seeing a photo though I'm afraid.  If you want to post a photo you can just copy and paste it into the message area.


----------

